# H4H ................ the aftermath.



## Slime (Sep 29, 2014)

Just returned from another great H4H day, this time at North Hants GC.
I scored 30pts with three blobs and seven three-putts!
That doesn't matter though because I had the pleasure of playing with KevinC and his guest Dave, both of whom were a pleasure to play with, despite the fact that they both beat me!
I also made sure that I met two of my keyboard adversaries in LiverpoolPhil and Fish, both of whom seemed totally decent blokes ........................ despite the fact that they obviously know jack about football!
The course was really nice and in very good nick, another thumbs up to the organisers.
Finally lunch, oh yes, the lunch.
Roast beef, cauliflower cheese and yorkshire puddings ..................... it was superb, both helpings!
It also had the added bonus of introducing me to another keyboard killer ................... StuartC.
What a nice bloke he is too, despite the fact he's a scouser , (although someone did think he had a Welsh accent), a good guy and a good laugh who truly knows the meaning of the word 'banter'!
All in all, a fabulous day.
Great company, great course, great food and a few more faces to put to forummers names.
Finally a massive thanks to *rickg* and *richart*, two undeniable stars in our midst.

Looking forward to next year's event already,


*Slime*.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 29, 2014)

Can only echo that. I played with El Bandito and Auctiioneer who ere gentlemen, and great company on an excellent course. There was some good golf, some not so good golf, and some utterly shambolic golf but it was all played in good humour, although I'm not sure I'm happy with Stuarts 'Dr Livingstone' comment!
I had to shoot off early as the Mrs is out tonight so I didn't get to thank Rick and Rich in person, so when you read this chaps, big thanks for another superb day out!:thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 29, 2014)

Dr Livingstone I presume?

I thought you were looking for the source of the Nile when you kept disappearing off into the trees...

Another quality day out - brilliantly and tirelessly organised by R&R. Big hand guys.

Auctioneer - great work winkling cash out of us. Well Done!


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 29, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			I thought you were looking for the source of the Nile when you kept disappearing off into the trees...
		
Click to expand...

No no, just got a weak bladder...


----------



## JustOne (Sep 29, 2014)

Slime said:



			I scored 30pts with three blobs and seven three-putts!
		
Click to expand...

Could have been a decent score, sounds like you're close to finding something that works. :thup:


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Sep 29, 2014)

Again just re saying what has already been said but what an amazing day! Rick and Richart outdid my expectations with a quality day at an amazing course! Shame about my score but not too upset, was tough out there!

Only made better by seeing my idols room on the 1st floor and winning the bidding on the four ball to Aldwickbury GC. 

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Could have been a decent score, *sounds like you're close to finding something that works.* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think so ....................... with a little help from my friends .
I feel as though it's just around the corner and will emerge any day soon!
Shame you weren't there James. Next year?


*Slime*.


----------



## philly169 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone involved in the HFH day. This was my first HFH charity day and couldn't believe how well everything was organised, so a massive well done to Rick and Rich for setting up a great day that I am sure everyone loved. Thanks to GM for getting behind it and help making it happen and North Hants GC for their hospitality.

I had a pretty good day in all, starting on the 10th, coming in with 21 points then going out in 17 for a 38 point total. I thought the trophy was mine, but it wasn't to be and I was pipped on count back, absolutely gutted. I struck the ball well all day, apart from the 1st and 2nd which were the ones that cost me the trophy!

I took my go pro out for the day to try and get a few snaps and videos, so here is a small compilation from my group..

[video=youtube;jKdFlqRPbAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdFlqRPbAs&list=UUqS4Pu31acv4el1M7tjGvog[/video]

Thanks to Swingalot, TheRod and BlueInMunich for having me in their group, big thanks to swingalot (my bb partner for the day)... we showed them!

Great day all round and can't wait for the next one. Well done everybody.


----------



## Holey (Sep 30, 2014)

Fantastic day, my first forum meet and I was very impressed, great event, great course, extremely worthwhile cause. Thanks everyone who was involved, already looking forward to the next one


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 30, 2014)

philly169 said:



			Just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone involved in the HFH day. This was my first HFH charity day and couldn't believe how well everything was organised, so a massive well done to Rick and Rich for setting up a great day that I am sure everyone loved. Thanks to GM for getting behind it and help making it happen and North Hants GC for their hospitality.

I had a pretty good day in all, starting on the 10th, coming in with 21 points then going out in 17 for a 38 point total. I thought the trophy was mine, but it wasn't to be and I was pipped on count back, absolutely gutted. I struck the ball well all day, apart from the 1st and 2nd which were the ones that cost me the trophy!

I took my go pro out for the day to try and get a few snaps and videos, so here is a small compilation from my group..

[video=youtube;jKdFlqRPbAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdFlqRPbAs&list=UUqS4Pu31acv4el1M7tjGvog[/video]

Thanks to Swingalot, TheRod and BlueInMunich for having me in their group, big thanks to swingalot (my bb partner for the day)... we showed them!

Great day all round and can't wait for the next one. Well done everybody.
		
Click to expand...

Nice looking swing you've got there Phil.

What a brilliant couple of days. Great to meet so many guys from the forum, put a few faces and names to online personas, and to put a voice to StuC. What a legend! Add a good couple of nights out into the bargain and what's not to like?

Huge thanks and congratulations to Rick and Rich for the organisation. It's an incredible amount of work that goes into sorting all this out and we're lucky to have guys so willing to step up and get it done. It's a first class event held at a lovely golf course. Also, thanks to Rich for his hospitality on Friday at Blackmoor - another lovely course.

The only thing we didn't get yesterday was the result of the putting competition. I suspect there may have to be an independent inquiry into Rick's controversial 6 hole count back for a 9 hole comp...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2014)

All thanks to the team who put yesterday on, headed by Rick and Rich - what you all do is awesome!

I had a smashing day with Mike Harris, Sandy and Sweatysock. Funny, I got home to find my copy of GM had dropped through the letterbox and there in his editorial was Mike's tale of woe about his game, I sensed his frustrations but there is clearly a good game in there and it'll all come together again soon, Sandy is a fabulous player to see in action, beautiful swing and a joy to see her compile her round. Sweatysock hadn't played much recently but, to be fair, he had no luck at all and any he did have was bad! 

I  feel that my defence of the title was pretty good with 35 points. I drove well and that helps, missed out on the longest drive on 18 by about 10 to 15 yards but still played it driver & wedge with a carefully executed 3 putt! The course was lovely as was the clubhouse and hospitality.

It was great to meet old and new forum friends and well done the winner who I will leave the organisers to announce.

Thanks to Swingalot for picking me and Mashleyr7 up en route!


Over Â£15k raised! How good is that !!


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2014)

Got back at 9.30pm and went straight to bed after 2-days of drinking, fun, drinking, banter, drinking and a sprinkling of golf for a great cause rising 15k :thup:

Always great to put some more faces to forum names, it always surprising me that they never look like what you imagine!

Thanks to my playing partners Bill Elliott (Golf Monthly), Adam (Dufferman) and Jim (James our Battle-Back player). I thoroughly enjoyed my time on a great course with you all, the "golf" flirted in and out and made the odd appearance for us all at times, and at other times, well, it was hiding in bushes with a couple of balls! I'm still annoyed with the 14th after only being 2 over gross on the back 9 after 4 holes and then that bloody overhanging branch :angry:

A paltry 27 points for me, 11 on the front with 2 blobs whilst still suffering from a 12hr session of Stella and local ales followed by a great curry getting back to the hotel at 1am and then 16 on the back with a further 2 blobs but I was starting to sober up by then finishing with a nice par on the 18th.  The 17th had to be the daftest hole I've ever played, I was tight to the left tree-line with my drive, went for the corner and went into the trees, didn't get out after hitting another tree and going backwards by several yards, then hit another tree going back further again, then went back into the trees with my 5th shot but at least it went forwards but only then to fly the green with my 6th shot :rofl: 

Well done to everyone who helps and supports the day in its precise organising and of course to Rick & Rich who are the front runners :clap:

Thanks to everyone who turned up for the curry, we had a 100% turnout and cheers for the beers Mike :cheers:

Also thanks for everyone who took part in the Bonus ball, Â£450.00 was raised and then that increased to over Â£600 as those collecting cash winnings that night ALL put their winnings back in the pot :whoo:

Got to go and do a bit now, it was emotional :smirk:


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2014)

Spoke with my guest James last night and him and Tim had a great time without me (shock!) wanted me to pass on thanks to the two R's! Both came in with 28 points but had a thoroughly enjoyable day!


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks to TheRod, Philly and BlueinMunich for the round. Phil set the pace and Rod, Blue and I tried to drag each other down a level and to be hounest I'm not sure who won out of that particualr challenge................but we got pretty bad. 

15k is a fantastic effort and H4H is simply a fantastic charity, so happy days.

Last but not least, thanks to Rich and Rick and all the other people who make the day, your efforts are appreciated by all!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep, a fantastic couple of days.
Played with BlueinMunich on Sunday morning at Cuddington with Fragger and Homer - cracking course, cracking company and even more cracking breakfast and carvery!!! Fragger liked it so much he bid for, and won, a 4 ball voucher to go and play it again!
Sunday night was, well I think raucous is a good word to describe it!!!!!!!
StuartC is simply a legend! And the rest of the Northern contingent weren't bad either!!!
Pat on the back for making the trip - hope it was worth it.

Rick and Rich have turned organising H4H into an art! Another superb course, another superb day
Cheers Gents and I can't wait for the next one....where's it gonna be Rick?

Only downers of the weekend were Fragger's noxious utterances in the car (cheers mate!!?) and my golf.
All I will say is that it's a good job I had 14 points in my last 6 holes.....!:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2014)

imurg said:



			only downers of the weekend were fragger's noxious utterances in the car (cheers mate!!?) and my golf.
All i will say is that it's a good job i had 14 points in my last 6 holes.....!:thup:
		
Click to expand...


parp


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2014)

Another supremely successful H4H day organised by Rickg and Richart and a large number of others in the wings, not forgetting North Hants Golf Club, thank you all!

The day ran like clockwork as usual and everybody seemed to enjoy themselves while at the same time raising a huge amount of money for H4H.
Thanks to playing partners rikkitikk, 2Blue and MashleyR7 for your company.

I also had the pleasure pf playing at Blackmoor on Sunday courtesy of Richart and Jeremy, a great day again and many thanks for hosting.

The only bit of the weekend that fell short (and I mean well short) was my golf. 
It was dreadful at Blackmoor so I thought that things could only get better at North Hants, but how wrong I was. 
I lost count of the number of bunkers I saw and somehow managed to score a pathetic 7 (seven) points on the front nine, added to 12 on the back and a total score of 19.

Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ve already been disowned by the Northern Team and I can only apologise for being the reason we had to hang our heads in shame as the Southerners won by 5 points.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2014)

It was ok I suppose 





Well all I can say is the last three days have been first class in every aspect 

Sunday at Blackmoor - weather perfect , playing partners were McBroon , Rich and his mate Steve 

The course was in wonderful condition and the only thing better was the company 

Was great to meet a few new guys also 

Sunday night was excellent - thank you Fish for arranging the curry and also great to put more names to faces and meet some great people and the banter was first class

Monday I played with Nick from GM a chap called Kev from Battleback and the Green Latern that is Khamelion - the company again was just brilliant - lots more banter - was an honour to play with Kev and the Green Latern played very well 

Auction was superb as was the food

Today was the cherry on top - Tidworth is a little gem of a course with a greenkeeper with an evil sense of humour - more great banter and company with Kraxx and Sweatysock

Thanks El Bandito for organising that - 

Biggest thanks must go to both Rick and Rich for not just a wonderful weekend but for making everyone feel so welcome at these meets 

It was a fantastic three days and I'm already looking forward to the next one but I hope both Khamelion and Kraxx have some new jokes by then


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2014)

Two fantastic days, at Cuddington on Sunday (I asked BlueinMunich for a return pass so happily passed on the bidding for the 4 ball voucher) and a fantastic day yesterday. My group were a delight to play in and Wookie had a stunning round. Birchy and I were involved in a good old head to head and he pipped me by a point. Bugger. Food was fantastic and so was the auction. Big thanks to Rick and Rich, all at North Hants who worked so hard to make it a great day, including their captain for taking the time out to make a speech and to everyone who attended or who has donated for making a great total collected so far this year. Here's to next year


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Two fantastic days, at Cuddington on Sunday (I asked BlueinMunich for a return pass so happily passed on the bidding for the 4 ball voucher) and a fantastic day yesterday. My group were a delight to play in and Wookie had a stunning round. Birchy and I were involved in a good old head to head and he pipped me by a point. Bugger. Food was fantastic and so was the auction. Big thanks to Rick and Rich, all at North Hants who worked so hard to make it a great day, including their captain for taking the time out to make a speech and to everyone who attended or who has donated for making a great total collected so far this year. Here's to next year
		
Click to expand...


Not even a passing mention Homer? I'm hurt 

In fairness, I negelected to mention my PPs.  Played at Blackmoor with Richart, his mate Steve and Liverpoolphil.  Not only is Rich a generous and welcoming host, he's also a fine ball striker.  A succession of 3 wood stingers left myself and Phil very impressed, though we were less impressed when he outdrove us on 16 :angry:  As for Phil, he's a top man and great company on and off the course.  Neither of us had our best stuff for the whole round but there were a few good quality shots scattered around.  It was just a shame that they tended to come in tandem with some less than great ones.  I'm not sure Steve is on the forum but he hits a fine ball too.  His usual fade deserted him and he hit a lot of good shots dead straight.  It was a shame that so many ended in bunkers on the left side of the green.

As for the day itself, I was out with Homer, Birchy and Wookie.  I started off well and was in good position after 9, with 19 points (or 38 strokes where I'm from  ). I actually made nine 4s in a row from the 4th to the 12th but tiredness set in on the 13th tee and I faded pretty weakly.  Birchy was pretty consistent all the way through - 3 points, then a blob, 3 points, then a blob   Cracking company though, and he hit some lovely shots.  Wookie played very well, finishing 3rd in the end with a very solid 37 points.  He had a cracking back 9 and deservedly finished in the medals.  He planned to head home early afterwards but was strong-armed by the Scousers and ended up in the boozer with the rest of us.  Hope the head's ok this morning. And finally Homer.  Great company and a good striker of the ball.  When his swing was in rhythm, it was a lovely flowing action and sent a good number of shots arrowing towards their targets.  He just didn't have a lot of success on the greens.  The Aimpoint seemed to work for him - he had loads of really good reads but, unfortunately, left 95% of them short but right in the jaws.  You just gotta hit 'em, Homer :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2014)

My sincere apologies dear chap. Have to say for fourteen holes or so you were right in the mix to take the trophy. Really enjoyed watching your ball striking, especially on the par 3's and it was a joy to meet and play with you and enjoyed the post match drinks. Hope the journey home was good. Aimpoint did help me with the reads but struggled with the pace all day. One of them things I guess. Hopefully you'll be back for more next year and we can meet up somewhere and do it again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2014)

Mrs Homer would also like to thank Fish for making her day. He neatly tried to head butt the boot getting his clubs out and was a site to behold. She was chuckling about it when she came back later. Hope the hangover cleared at some point in the day!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been trying to think of something eloquent to say all day but failing dismally so I'll just add that I am absolutely chuffed to bits to be the (temporary) owner of the H4H trophy! I really thought that missing a 3 foot putt on the last, only one all day, would have done for me but obviously not. My driving was as appalling as ever but the short game and especially the putter were good as gold yesterday.

And as everyone has said, what an outing. Fantastic crowd the night before (cheers Fish for organizing the curry), although it really was probably for the best that the pubs were all shut at 12. And then a wonderful day at North Hants, really enjoyed the course and the company with Thiery and with Rooter's guests James and Tim (who don't half give the ball a whack! Boooom!). And finally putting a round together in a meet was the icing on the cake, after all of those KoKs rounds with net 80+. 

Rick and Rich (and all of your assistants), I salute you sirs. Thank you and congratulations on the dual achievement of raising so much money while also organising such a good day. I'll be back to defend the title next year, hopefully playing off a handicap that doesn't leave me open to being called a bandit quite so much .


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've been trying to think of something eloquent to say all day but failing dismally so I'll just add that I am absolutely chuffed to bits to be the (temporary) owner of the H4H trophy! I really thought that missing a 3 foot putt on the last, only one all day, would have done for me but obviously not. My driving was as appalling as ever but the short game and especially the putter were good as gold yesterday.

And as everyone has said, what an outing. Fantastic crowd the night before (cheers Fish for organizing the curry), although it really was probably for the best that the pubs were all shut at 12. And then a wonderful day at North Hants, really enjoyed the course and the company with Thiery and with Rooter's guests James and Tim (who don't half give the ball a whack! Boooom!). And finally putting a round together in a meet was the icing on the cake, after all of those KoKs rounds with net 80+. 

Rick and Rich (and all of your assistants), I salute you sirs. Thank you and congratulations on the dual achievement of raising so much money while also organising such a good day. I'll be back to defend the title next year, hopefully playing off a handicap that doesn't leave me open to being called a bandit quite so much .
		
Click to expand...

Well done on winning Oxford, you'd better get started writing your program story it'll be needed by next September!


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've been trying to think of something eloquent to say all day but failing dismally so I'll just add that I am absolutely chuffed to bits to be the (temporary) owner of the H4H trophy! I really thought that missing a 3 foot putt on the last, only one all day, would have done for me but obviously not. My driving was as appalling as ever but the short game and especially the putter were good as gold yesterday.

And as everyone has said, what an outing. Fantastic crowd the night before (cheers Fish for organizing the curry), although it really was probably for the best that the pubs were all shut at 12. And then a wonderful day at North Hants, really enjoyed the course and the company with Thiery and with Rooter's guests James and Tim (who don't half give the ball a whack! Boooom!). And finally putting a round together in a meet was the icing on the cake, after all of those KoKs rounds with net 80+. 

Rick and Rich (and all of your assistants), I salute you sirs. Thank you and congratulations on the dual achievement of raising so much money while also organising such a good day. I'll be back to defend the title next year, hopefully playing off a handicap that doesn't leave me open to being called a bandit quite so much .
		
Click to expand...

Well done Ben, I've played with you a few times now over the last 12 months and your a much better player than your handicap suggests, welcome to the winners enclosure :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mrs Homer would also like to thank Fish for making her day. He neatly tried to head butt the boot getting his clubs out and was a site to behold. She was chuckling about it when she came back later. Hope the hangover cleared at some point in the day!
		
Click to expand...

It didn't help me at the time, just kinda blurred the vision a bit more but I sweated the Stella, Doombar and Abbots Ale out by the 10th and had a much better back 9 :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 1, 2014)

What a cracking few days!!! This will take some beating.

Some people were struggling a bit Monday night late on, very sore heads yesterday morning for some as well 

Will post a proper review up tonight as I have got loads to say but not got the time to do it justice yet. I think there maybe some incriminating pictures hitting the forum at some point as well :rofl:


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 1, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've been trying to think of something eloquent to say all day but failing dismally so I'll just add that I am absolutely chuffed to bits to be the (temporary) owner of the H4H trophy! I really thought that missing a 3 foot putt on the last, only one all day, would have done for me but obviously not. My driving was as appalling as ever but the short game and especially the putter were good as gold yesterday.

And as everyone has said, what an outing. Fantastic crowd the night before (cheers Fish for organizing the curry), although it really was probably for the best that the pubs were all shut at 12. And then a wonderful day at North Hants, really enjoyed the course and the company with Thiery and with Rooter's guests James and Tim (who don't half give the ball a whack! Boooom!). And finally putting a round together in a meet was the icing on the cake, after all of those KoKs rounds with net 80+. 

Rick and Rich (and all of your assistants), I salute you sirs. Thank you and congratulations on the dual achievement of raising so much money while also organising such a good day. I'll be back to defend the title next year, hopefully playing off a handicap that doesn't leave me open to being called a bandit quite so much .
		
Click to expand...

Well done Ben :clap:


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds like a cracking time was had by all. Congrats Ben on the victory :thup:

Looking forward to all the pics and write ups although still gutted at not being able to make it again due to work (a sprained ankle still being nursed as well so small consolation being up in Scotland and not missing it through injury instead)

A massive well done to everyone involved judging by the total raised, awesome stuff for an awesome cause :cheers:


----------



## wookie (Oct 1, 2014)

Was indeed a great couple of days. Well done on winning Oxford Comma - I also 3 putted the last and think I would have taken it on count back but maybe next year!  Was a really enjoyable round thanks to playing partners McBroon, Birchy and Homer.

Good to meet some of the Northern bunch and I'm blaming them (not me of course) for the fact I can't really remember leaving the Oatsheaf just after closing on Monday and the subsequent very poor golf at Tidworth yesterday

Thanks to Rich and Rick for organising Monday and Stuart for a very pleasant (apart from my golf) day yesterday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 1, 2014)

Just wanted to give my thoughts on a very good 3 days of golf,banter and great company.

First was a game at Richards home club Blackmoor,one of my favourites.
I arrived early as usual as I hate being late to the most amazing morning,the sun
was shining,the course looked fantastic.
Once everyone else arrived we got ready to play a 4bbb stableford,I was paired with Khamelion
and we played with the legend Rick and Lee who was a member and a friend of Richards.
We had a fantastic game and some great golf was played,after about 3 holes myself and Rick
had renamed Khamelion,Khamelion 1.9 because he was playing off 19 but was playing to a 2 handicap,
we turned with 24 points to Rick and lees 20.
The back nine started with Khamelions gross birdie and 4 points,however then he went awol and he returned
to Khamelion and only came in again on the 18th for 3 for a total of 45 and a win.
We beat the runners up by 1 and Rick and lee by 2 and the weekend was off and running.
After missing all the Ryder cup singles apart from the last half hour which was watched on I-pads
or smart phones.

Then off to the hotel to get ready for the curry night.
After meeting at one of the local pubs where we met Mike Harris who very kindly bought
our first drink:thup: it was off to the Riot[sorry I meant curry]sorted by Fish who was then outshouted by
Stuartc who has now become a very good friend and an absolute star.
Im still wandering if Richards curry night would have been better but I guess we will never know.
An earlyish night for me for the big day.:mmm:

I arrived at North Hants golf club early only to see the organisers and their team doing a 
fantastic job already and my hat tilts to all the team for doing sterling work,and after going to the HFH
on Tuesday which I will cover latter I just want you to know how much they appreciate all you do
and everyone that comes to the event and supports HFH.:thup:
My 4 ball consisted of Me,Paul Wokingham,Stuartc and Lincoln Hacker[glyn].
We had a great game and some wicked banter some real laughs with some good golf
thrown in.
Lots of bad luck stories to tell by loads of people and some a couple in our group to.
PW had 36 points and if he could putt he would of had 40 he was the worst of the 4 but
had the best score.
Glyn hits a lovely ball especially off the tee but he just couldn't get going.
Stuart was all over the course but never stopped smiling and laughing and was a true
true gent on the course and was very supportive of others as well.
Myself I had 20 points after 8 holes,no point on the 9th but was 1 over gross,after visiting
the half way hut as a good golfer I left as a bad one and only 12 points on the back,gutted
at the time but over it now and it was nice to know I had the most birdies on the day.
The after game meal was superb,and the auction was great,Mark did a fantastic job of parting
me with some cash,and of course others as well and a great deal of money was raised.
A big thankyou must go to all who donated a prize of 4 ball to be auctioned.:clap:
My congrats to Liverbirdie for the best gross score and winning the trophy for that and of
course Oxfordcomma for winning overall,im genuinely very pleased for you very well deserved.:clap:
To Rick and Rich you know how much I admire you both you are legends and deserve all the 
accolades you get along with you team.:thup:
GM for there great support which helps get the message out there,great job one and all.
North Hants golf club and staff were great and so accomadating.

After another nite at the local pub which was just another night amongst likeable people,
we had some great stories,laughs and banter it was off to bed.

Tuesday was another arranged game for me at Tidbury Garrison golf club superbly
organised by Stuard[El Bandito].:thup:
Playing with Rick and James[nwjocko].
Another fantastic day weather wise.
The course over the first 13 holes was stunning,amazing views,good holes,nice greens.
After birdieing the first it was wheels off time had a terrible round of golf but the company
again was superb,James hits a great ball and mr steady eddy Rick is rock solid.
The back 5 holes didn't really do it for us but all in all a very nice course.
Ham egg and chips after all for 30 quid,bargain.

Sorry im going on but it went on.
Stuart had arranged a visit to the HFH hut and Tidbury house where soldiers are 
looked after where they are injured in battle.
The hut is the hub of HFH where there is a team of about 15 work.
From volunteers to administration and fundraisers.
A truly dedicated team that are so passionate about HFH you couldn't fail to be impressed.
And all through the tour they were so thankful for what we all do not just the organisers but
everyone who attended on the day to help raise money all 88 that played.
Finally a tour around Tidbury house where soldiers are housed.
A tour around the rooms,the gardens,the kitchens and the rehabilitation centre are awe inspiring.
Susan the tour guide was so passionate when speaking and you can see the soldiers and their families
are getting the best treatment they possibly can.
Cant wait for next year.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2014)

Great write up!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovely write up Pokerjoke 

Believe a few minor details missing about a few side bets  

Great banter again and look forward to the next installment


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Tuesday was another arranged game for me at Tidbury Garrison golf club superbly
organised by Stuard[El Bandito].:thup:
Playing with Rick and *James[nwjocko].*

Click to expand...

Is there an imposter around as I played Beau Desert yesterday!?    Hope they played better golf than I did anyway!! :rofl:

Firstly, Rick, Rich, GB72 for sourcing auction items etc and anyone else involved a huge round of applause, you should all be very proud of the way the day is run and the incredible amount of money raised.  The good ladies collecting/counting the money in the clubhouse played a large part in making the day run smoothly aswell.  :clap:

I had a great few days, my golf was absolutely dire but I loved the North Hants course and had great company to share it with in "is this an animal scrape" RickG, "lucky Pete" Liverbirdie and "big hitting Sean" Sawtooth.  I really just tried to stay out of the way whilst those 3 got on with playing some reasonable golf!!!  Says it all that when we'd teed off on our 18th I didn't want the round to end, regardless of how badly I played it was such an enjoyable morning I could easily have carried on.


Lunch and company at our table in the clubhouse was great aswell, StuC provided his usual low key presence to keep things entertaining......

First time I've made it to one of the H4H days but certainly won't be the last :thup:

Played Beau Desert yesterday for the first time with Junior and Qwerty and, despite me playing more like a 27 handicapper than a 7 I had another great day out.  The course is spectacular and another one I'll be returning to (especiually for Â£20 on a reciprocal rate :whoo.  Thanks again for the game and company gents.

Wish I'd booked today off work though, too much of a lightweight for 2 nights on the booze and like a burst ball today!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 1, 2014)

What a weekend that was!!

Firstly thanks to RickG,Richart,GM and everybody else who helped make the trip what it was and I'm already preparing myself for next year's event

PNWokingham very kindly hosted us at Bearwood Lakes on Sunday morning and what a magnificent place that is. The course was immaculate and although my standard of golf was average it was thoroughly enjoyable none of the less. I must say Paul is an absolute gent although he is a lightweight when it comes to drinking :rofl: picture evidence may follow........

After the golf we caught the last of the Ryder cup whilst partaking in a few ice old pints of Peroni in the beautiful clubhouse at Bearwood then off to fleet to our digs, a quick shower and change then off to the Oatsheaf for beers and curry.

The curry and beers was superb as was the craic  and it was great to put faces to names off the forum, though I doubt  the same could be said about  me:whoo:

Monday was another cracking day at the lovely North Hants GC, it's a lovely course with very impressive facilities. I played with Lincoln Quaker,Pokerjoke and PNWokingham and the company and craic was great,I really enjoyed it even though my golf left a lot to be desired!

The carvery was delicious too!

After a load more beers and a midnight feast of kebabs( there's picture evidence of that too Nash:smirk it was back to the hotel for much needed kip. 

Tuesday started with another massive hangover, we headed upto play Coombe Hill before heading north and why another cracking course that was. It was in tip top condition and is a very good test of golf. I loved the variety of holes  and the sausage sandwich at the half way hut was just what was needed.

I played Liverbirdie in a match and although  it started off a tight match he wrapped it up on 16 with a birdie, I was well beaten.

All in all it was one of my best golf trips I've ever been on and from being picked up at 6am on Sunday morning to being dropped off at 830pm last night I had an absolute laugh.

Once again thanks to everybody I met and I hope you all enjoyed my company if you was unfortunate enough to be meet me:cheers:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Just wanted to give my thoughts on a very good 3 days of golf,banter and great company.

First was a game at Richards home club Blackmoor,one of my favourites.
I arrived early as usual as I hate being late to the most amazing morning,the sun
was shining,the course looked fantastic.
Once everyone else arrived we got ready to play a 4bbb stableford,I was paired with Khamelion
and we played with the legend Rick and Lee who was a member and a friend of Richards.
We had a fantastic game and some great golf was played,after about 3 holes myself and Rick
had renamed Khamelion,Khamelion 1.9 because he was playing off 19 but was playing to a 2 handicap,
we turned with 24 points to Rick and lees 20.
The back nine started with Khamelions gross birdie and 4 points,however then he went awol and he returned
to Khamelion and only came in again on the 18th for 3 for a total of 45 and a win.
We beat the runners up by 1 and Rick and lee by 2 and the weekend was off and running.
After missing all the Ryder cup singles apart from the last half hour which was watched on I-pads
or smart phones.

Then off to the hotel to get ready for the curry night.
After meeting at one of the local pubs where we met Mike Harris who very kindly bought
our first drink:thup: it was off to the Riot[sorry I meant curry]sorted by Fish who was then outshouted by
Stuartc who has now become a very good friend and an absolute star.
Im still wandering if Richards curry night would have been better but I guess we will never know.
An earlyish night for me for the big day.:mmm:

I arrived at North Hants golf club early only to see the organisers and their team doing a 
fantastic job already and my hat tilts to all the team for doing sterling work,and after going to the HFH
on Tuesday which I will cover latter I just want you to know how much they appreciate all you do
and everyone that comes to the event and supports HFH.:thup:
My 4 ball consisted of Me,Paul Wokingham,Stuartc and Lincoln Hacker[glyn].
We had a great game and some wicked banter some real laughs with some good golf
thrown in.
Lots of bad luck stories to tell by loads of people and some a couple in our group to.
PW had 36 points and if he could putt he would of had 40 he was the worst of the 4 but
had the best score.
Glyn hits a lovely ball especially off the tee but he just couldn't get going.
Stuart was all over the course but never stopped smiling and laughing and was a true
true gent on the course and was very supportive of others as well.
Myself I had 20 points after 8 holes,no point on the 9th but was 1 over gross,after visiting
the half way hut as a good golfer I left as a bad one and only 12 points on the back,gutted
at the time but over it now and it was nice to know I had the most birdies on the day.
The after game meal was superb,and the auction was great,Mark did a fantastic job of parting
me with some cash,and of course others as well and a great deal of money was raised.
A big thankyou must go to all who donated a prize of 4 ball to be auctioned.:clap:
My congrats to Liverbirdie for the best gross score and winning the trophy for that and of
course Oxfordcomma for winning overall,im genuinely very pleased for you very well deserved.:clap:
To Rick and Rich you know how much I admire you both you are legends and deserve all the 
accolades you get along with you team.:thup:
GM for there great support which helps get the message out there,great job one and all.
North Hants golf club and staff were great and so accomadating.

After another nite at the local pub which was just another night amongst likeable people,
we had some great stories,laughs and banter it was off to bed.

Tuesday was another arranged game for me at Tidbury Garrison golf club superbly
organised by Stuard[El Bandito].:thup:
Playing with Rick and James[nwjocko].
Another fantastic day weather wise.
The course over the first 13 holes was stunning,amazing views,good holes,nice greens.
After birdieing the first it was wheels off time had a terrible round of golf but the company
again was superb,James hits a great ball and mr steady eddy Rick is rock solid.
The back 5 holes didn't really do it for us but all in all a very nice course.
Ham egg and chips after all for 30 quid,bargain.

Sorry im going on but it went on.
Stuart had arranged a visit to the HFH hut and Tidbury house where soldiers are 
looked after where they are injured in battle.
The hut is the hub of HFH where there is a team of about 15 work.
From volunteers to administration and fundraisers.
A truly dedicated team that are so passionate about HFH you couldn't fail to be impressed.
And all through the tour they were so thankful for what we all do not just the organisers but
everyone who attended on the day to help raise money all 88 that played.
Finally a tour around Tidbury house where soldiers are housed.
A tour around the rooms,the gardens,the kitchens and the rehabilitation centre are awe inspiring.
Susan the tour guide was so passionate when speaking and you can see the soldiers and their families
are getting the best treatment they possibly can.
Cant wait for next year.

Click to expand...


I knew I should have treble checked.
Apologies Glyn James and David for mixing and messing your names up


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Once again thanks to everybody I met and *I hope you all enjoyed my company* if you was unfortunate enough to be meet me:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did, very much, and I hope to do so again sometime :thup:.
Just a bit disappointed you didn't go up for a second lunch though .................... you still looked a bit peckish! 


*Slime*.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 1, 2014)

Without a doubt the past weekend, long weekend, has been one of the best in a long long time. For me it started last Thursday and Friday with a couple of rounds at my home course, but then the weekend got underway. 

Saturday, myself and Kraxx started the journey south where we met ArnoldArmChewer (Steve) at Welwyn GC for a round. Welwyn is a lovely course with some cracking holes and very tricky greens. Steve was an absolute gent with the hospitality he gave to myself and Kraxx exceptional, thank you very much.

Sunday, another round of golf, this time at Blackmoor courtesy of Rich and two members (Jeremy and Lee), 12 of us, I was paired up with Pokerjoke (Tony) and we played with/against Rich & Lee in our fourball. not wanting to make a total knob of myself, I managed to dunk my tee shot into the stream that runs across the first tee, from there I took the ball back dropped and fired a 9 iron to the green and let myself a 25-30 foot putt. I'd already been told the greens were a little tricky. Tony offered to help line the putt up, but I chose to give the first one a go myself. I took the putt and drained it. The front 9 was brilliant, when I didn't score Tony did and when he didn't I did, 24 points on the front 9. The back 9 started well, the par 4 438yd (Yellow Tees) was a decent drive to the left of the fairway, which opened the green up, 189 to the pin up hill I hit 4 iron which just dropped over the front side bunker the ball then rolling up to around 4feet from the flag, not wanting to let the side down I had a quick look to line up the putt, didn't thnk about it and tapped the ball for it to roll in for the birdie. Then the wheels fell off and for the next 7 holes I disappeared, how Tony managed to swing and keep the scoring going while carrying me I don't know. Then on to the 18th, 'No pressure, dave, but we need 3 points", says Tony, it must have done the trick as it was drive to the first cut, 7 iron and two putt for par with my stroke a net 3 for 3, a win in four ball and as it tuned out a win overall. Then back into the clubhouse to watch the end of the Ryder Cup on the small screens, a couple iPhone and an iPad. Lee, Rich and Tony it was a pleasure playing with you and Rich thank you very much for organising the round.

Sunday night, out to the pub, I'm not sure if Fleet was ready for the North West scouse army, well not quite an army but Stu C certainly made enough noise for an entire army. First round was bought courtesy of Mike Harris, thank you very much Mike, a few drinks later we were off to the curry house, organised with military precision by Fish (Robin), I'm not sure the curry house management realised what it was letting itself in for and I know the other diners that were already enjoying their meals didn't. One couple looked like they were on a first date and the poor lass looked  shell shocked after about 10 mins of us lot sitting down. Stu C, what a cracking fella, who I'm sure has a part time job standing at the end of the Mersey in foggy weather, shouting at ships, "Oiii Knob head your to close to the bank get back in the middle or the river", loud doesn't begin to cover it. Sorry Phil but it has to be done, someone said Fish had gone quiet, so I commented, he'd fell into a korma. That was the last time, Phil, honest.

An early start on Monday, we headed down the hotel car park where a few GMers had assembled, we were having a laugh when we hear a voice coming from a downstairs window, it was Fish, who, still in Stella induced dilerium was telling us to shut the up, as he was trying to sleep, he then decided to make love to the open window. So off to North Hants, which was only 5mins from the hotel, so that give us plenty time to sort out gear, get a signed in, have a bacon butty, coffee and warmed up.

I was off second with LiverpoolPhil, Nick Bonfield (GM Writer) and Kev Foster, a Battleback serviceman who was using golf as part of his rehabilitation. 

Playing with Kev was quite humbling and after learning of what his injuries were just put everything into perspective. Kev had been shot in the head, his Kevlar helmet had save his life, but the bullet had left parts of his skull embedded in his brain, he was totally deaf in his left ear and had short term memory issues, he had to keep asking us our names through out the round, on occasion balance was a problem for him as well. That written his injuries didn't stop him being a damn good golfer, with his goal to get to single figures before he was 50. A gentleman who has my utmost respect and it was a privilege to play with him.

Nick had a roller coaster round, he'd blob one hole then 3 point the next, blob two or three on the bounce then 3 point the next three. He spent more time in the bush than a nymphomaniac in a brothel.

Phil, hits a good ball and was good crack throughout the round, some good banter and supportive when I hit the odd wayward shot.

My highlights of the North Hants round was a Dubuisson style wedge from the heather after a duffed tee shot on the nearest the hole par 3, which I sunk for par. Then on the 13th a wayward drive to the right rough, left me a 189yds to the flag, which I hit a faded 5iron to 20feet and let me a two putt par.

I finished the round with 36 points and I thought I may have been in with a shout, but two blobs on the front 9 and a 1 point hole on the back 9 did for me.

Congratulations to Oxfordcomma for winning, again someone else who I met for the first time and a truly deserving winner.

Kev, Nick, Phil thank you for making the round at North Hants a very memorable one.

Rick and Rich a brilliant day, perfectly organised, thank you very very much.

Tuesday, round of golf number 6 in 6 days, at Tidworth Garrison golf course, organised by El-Bandito a great course, some interesting holes. A good front 9 followed by a mediocre, no crap back 9. Playing the round with Wookie and Thiery, a pair of good blokes, good banter and good company, cheers guys.

After a good lunch a few of us went of to the Tin hut and Tedworth House to see where it all started and where some of the money we from GM raise goes to. The tin hut is an inspiring place with the walls covered in pictures of those who have volunteered, cheques of monies raised, newspaper front pages and soliers quotes, here are a couple:-

*"Obstacles don't have to stop you. If you run into a wall, don't turn around and give up. Figure out how to climb it, go through it, or work around it"

"Always do what you are afraid to do"

"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us."*

The ladies and gents who work in the Tin Hut are probably some of the most passionate people I've met their dedication to their work is second to none.

While in the Tin Hut, 9 blokes actually managed to find the G-Spot and the ladies even explained to us what is was.

We then wet down to Tedworth House and got shown around by Susan, who again is passionate about the work she does. The setup at Tedworth is very impressive with programs setup to support not only the injured soldiers, but also to support their families. The wives, girlfriends and children are all looked after and are offered support, from family rooms, to respite, occupational therapy, sensory rooms, peer support, fitness, mental health nothing is left out.

Thank you to El-Bandito for organising the golf and tours it was a great way to end a superb few days.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 1, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Tuesday, round of golf number 6 in 6 days, at Tidworth Garrison golf course, organised by El-Bandito a great course, some interesting holes. A good front 9 followed by a mediocre, no crap back 9. Playing the round with Wookie and Thiery, a pair of good blokes, good banter and good company, cheers guys.
		
Click to expand...

An Edit to the above, playing at Tidworth is the first time I've played a round with machine gun fire in the background and the sound of tanks close by.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, just wow.

I thought our trip earlier this year to Inverness was great, but this weekend was just â€œbossâ€ from start to finish.

Paul hosted us at the fantastic Bearwood lakes, a true gent, great host, but a crap drinker! Burning off a Skoda in an AMG is not big or clever, and if we werenâ€™t in convoy, Iâ€™d have got you on the second to last roundabout!

Lost the mini-ryder cup to Birchyâ€™s team, but only due to Paulâ€™s brotherâ€™s artificially enhanced handicap. Great course, lovely setting and not too â€œstuffyâ€. We also managed to see the European team storm over the line also.

S/S and shave (no that doesnâ€™t mean a sand save) then to the Oatsheaf were I met a few old/new/ugly mugs from the forum. Even from then, it just felt â€œrightâ€. Cracking meal in ROBINâ€™s Indian restaurant, the Lamb shank Biryani was gorgeous and a good chance to listen to MikeHâ€™s reasons for becoming an Evertonian. Even me and StuC had a tear in our eye - a sad, sad tale. Everyone was straight in there meeting new people and a new level of raucousness was reached, and at one point the rest of the group could be heard above Stuey. Nice to meet LiverpoolPhil, who hasnâ€™t got two heads, breathes fire, or argue the finer points of disenfranchisation of Maoist rebels in Angola in the 1970â€™s.

Absolute cracking day at North Hants for the H4H day. My word, how much organising this must take I cant imagine, and everything was run so smoothly and you can see it takes months to sort this all out successfully. Rick and wingman Richard, you are princes among men for not only doing this for the H4H guys, but also for the forum.:thup::thup: I played quite well and was in a very good group, which helped to spur me on at times. I saw the winner of the longest drive â€œliveâ€, although how you draw a ball after 8 slices, I still donâ€™t know how he done it. Well done, Sean. Me and Rick were very close right through the game and a pleasure to see an arl fella get it out there so much. After reading a quote in the week advising â€“ â€œDont bet against the man with a deep suntan, a squinty eye and a 1 ironâ€ - I can confirm that Rick likes hybrids, instead. 

Rick, I did see a rabbit later on that had a clubfoot, so that may have been an animal scrape and not a divot.

Great and plentiful food, lovely setting, a visit to the Justin Rose room, great back up from the lady administrators, funny and very good auctioneer, cracking photographer, great prizes, and a good prize giving run like the Oscars made the next few hours just fly by. Well done Oxford Comma on the win.

There was also a side bet, Iâ€™m led to believe. Something along the lines of Somersetians against Geordies, but I didnâ€™t take that much notice, so canâ€™t vouch for the facts. I did hear that one team only won by 391 to 386 points despite 2 x 19 pointers in the losing team, who were handicapped by one of their party being about 84 (ayyyyyyyyyyye, Dave) and having a very sore shoulder, and the other fella not really being northern, so we think he was supplanted into the team by underhand methods. He was last seen sharing a large single malt with Fish, Dastardly and Muttlee at the bar, cackling with manic laughter.

Despite us managing to pay off every taxi driver in Fleet to not pick Stuey up for an hour, he finally found us and we retired again to the Oatsheaf for a load more beers into the night. PNW Paul had the magic hat-trick of falling over, falling asleep and being sick in the shrubbery whilst there. The stick and banter was in full flow and this went on for a good few hours. We got to know each other well, with conversations about ORKA irons, Birchyâ€™s dispersion rates in the loo, Ian Poulters hours of practice in the fist-pump suite and much, much more. I bet you didnâ€™t know that at the start of Michael Jacksonâ€™s video â€œThrillerâ€ what you thought was a creaking door opening, is actually 2Blue letting on to Michael himself. Gets everywhere, our uncle Dave.

We played Coombe Hill on the way home, which topped off a fantastic weekend, were me and Birchy took on links shaker, Stuey and â€œLazarusâ€ Dave and we lost the money again. Iâ€™m sticking to individual games from now on, as you just cant get the staff nowadays.

The main reason I went was to meet some of the southern lads and people from other areas, as well as help in a worthwhile charitable day. It greatly helps in forging friendships and meeting some people who you argue,bicker, laugh, cry, discuss, commiserate with on the forum. Believe me, people are miles better than what sometimes comes across via the one dimensional nature of a forum. I can honestly say from all of us that we had an absolute ball, and we will be back, and hopefully in bigger  numbers for next year. :cheers:

Just one final thing to say â€“ well done Glyn (Lincoln Quaker), who entered into the military spirit of things by wearing Albert Steptoeâ€™s â€œDe-mobâ€ suit on the Sunday night. Nice touch, mate.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			An Edit to the above, playing at Tidworth is the first time I've played a round with machine gun fire in the background and the sound of tanks close by.
		
Click to expand...

Never played any of the Middlesborough courses, then?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump for Tiger.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok is it now time to talk about an incident involving - a golf club , a golf ball , a GM staff member and the longest drive 

The rumours were flying and someone was a bit sheepish I heard but as yet is a bit silent 

I'm sure the full details should be exposed


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok is it now time to talk about an incident involving - a golf club , a golf ball , a GM staff member and the longest drive 

The rumours were flying and someone was a bit sheepish I heard but as yet is a bit silent 

I'm sure the full details should be exposed 

Click to expand...

Well I played in a group with Mr Harris and can assure the forum that nothing untoward happened there. 

So that's one GM staffer out of the frame - next!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Well I played in a group with Mr Harris and can assure the forum that nothing untoward happened there. 

So that's one GM staffer out of the frame - next!
		
Click to expand...


And I played in a group with another GM staffer - Nick - no issues there :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes I heard that there was  an 'incident' regarding the long drive. I think it may be in the hands of lawyers though, so be careful what you say.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Yes I heard that there was  an 'incident' regarding the long drive. I think it may be in the hands of lawyers though, so be careful what you say.
		
Click to expand...

I can maybe shed some light on the situation. There may have been a staff member who, in all fairness to him, rocketed a drive on the 18th. With my trolley parked firmly next to the current longest drive position (my ball landed a good 30ft away, I was not a real contender!) I turned to the sound of a bouncing ball, quickly sidestepped to see said ball bounce off my trolley into the rough.

Had my trolley not been there, I'm certain the longest drive winner would be Mr Tappin, but alas, his twitchy trigger finger was indeed his own demise 

No hard feelings, I've rocketed a drive before to see it land next to the group up ahead, it's just one of those things. 2 yards further right though and it would have been a stunner of a shot!








But he will be getting a whiplash claim from my lawyers.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't believe how knackered I am. Three days golf and a bit of wining and dining is too much for me. 

I am so pleased that so many forumers seemed to have such a good time, and many thanks for the kind words. Personally I have two objectives with the H4H day(s). Make as much money for a fantastic charity, and for as many people as possible to have a great time. Job done it would seem.

Great to meet so many new forumers, and a special thank you for all those that travelled so far to be with us. I think we had our first Scottish based player, McBroon. Pleasure to play with you David at Blackmoor, and the drive at 16 will not be mentioned again. Same goes for Liverpoolphil, a pleasure to play with and such a quiet chap in the flesh.

To all the lads from the North West. You were just what I expected, loud, proud and a pleasure to meet. Can we have our PNWokingham back. Paul hasn't been heard from since you took him out drinking after North Hants.  Good to hear Liverbirdie was picking up a Southern accent in the curry house.   Did feel sorry for the young couple that thought they would be having a nice quiet intimate evening, and then we all turned up. 

Nice to see the Geordie lads again. Twice in two years almost qualifies you as honoury Southerners. That brown on your arms is a tan.

To everyone I played with over the three rounds at Blackmoor, North Hants and Tidworth, David, Phil, Junior, Qwerty, Guernsey Steve, Therod and Ricks mate Rob, it was a real pleasure. Monty the cat gave me some cracking partners. Special mention for Qwerty who played some lovely golf, and only a couple of very short putts missed on the last two greens kept him out of the prizes. Oh and Junior I do apologise for stealing your ball !! Golden rule, if you pinch your partners ball, don't play it as a provisional on the next hole, and then put it in the same bunker as them.

A few thank you's. GB72 for the auction items. We know how hard you work to get the items, and really hope you will be playing next year. Fish for all his efforts with the Lotto, not easy I know mate, and for organizing the curry night. Much appreciated and don't listen to the wind up merchants !!

Vicky and all the girls for their efforts on the day. Vicky also does most of the work with the programme, and the hole sponsors, as well as many other jobs, and without her the day would not be such a success. 

To everyone that provided auction items, raffle prizes and arranged games at their clubs, Paul (PNWokingham), Stuart (El Bandito) and Richard(Blue in Munich)

Mike and the crew at Golf Monthly. Their support adds so much to the day, and Mike's generosity is legendary.:thup: I also would like to apologise that I seem to be playing with you at Hartley Wintney and Royal Liverpool. Chin up mate.

Finally a big thanks to Rick for a real blast.:thup: Wouldn't have missed it for the world.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 2, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I can maybe shed some light on the situation. There may have been a staff member who, in all fairness to him, rocketed a drive on the 18th. With my trolley parked firmly next to the current longest drive position (my ball landed a good 30ft away, I was not a real contender!) I turned to the sound of a bouncing ball, quickly sidestepped to see said ball bounce off my trolley into the rough.

Had my trolley not been there, I'm certain the longest drive winner would be Mr Tappin, but alas, his twitchy trigger finger was indeed his own demise 

No hard feelings, I've rocketed a drive before to see it land next to the group up ahead, it's just one of those things. 2 yards further right though and it would have been a stunner of a shot!



But he will be getting a whiplash claim from my lawyers.
		
Click to expand...

I measured back to the tee box from the long drive marker and to the seat that was at the back of the tee box was 321yds, I reckon the yellows were about 10yds in front of that , so using my mathmatical genius I estimate the long drive was 311yds. So going off forum yardages that's one hell of a 6 iron


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2014)

mmmm I lost out by about 10 to 15 yards so I reckon all long drive competition should be calculated by factoring in age and disability!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 2, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I can maybe shed some light on the situation. There may have been a staff member who, in all fairness to him, rocketed a drive on the 18th. With my trolley parked firmly next to the current longest drive position (my ball landed a good 30ft away, I was not a real contender!) I turned to the sound of a bouncing ball, quickly sidestepped to see said ball bounce off my trolley into the rough.

Had my trolley not been there, I'm certain the longest drive winner would be Mr Tappin, but alas, his twitchy trigger finger was indeed his own demise 

No hard feelings, I've rocketed a drive before to see it land next to the group up ahead, it's just one of those things. 2 yards further right though and it would have been a stunner of a shot!








But he will be getting a whiplash claim from my lawyers.
		
Click to expand...


so didn't you just knock it back to him in time honoured fashion..........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Yep, a fantastic couple of days.
Played with BlueinMunich on Sunday morning at Cuddington with Fragger and Homer - cracking course, cracking company and even more cracking breakfast and carvery!!! Fragger liked it so much he bid for, and won, a 4 ball voucher to go and play it again!
Sunday night was, well I think raucous is a good word to describe it!!!!!!!
StuartC is simply a legend! And the rest of the Northern contingent weren't bad either!!!
Pat on the back for making the trip - hope it was worth it.

Rick and Rich have turned organising H4H into an art! Another superb course, another superb day
Cheers Gents and I can't wait for the next one....where's it gonna be Rick?

Only downers of the weekend were Fragger's noxious utterances in the car (cheers mate!!?) and my golf.
All I will say is that it's a good job I had 14 points in my last 6 holes.....!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it Imurg, didn't think you believed me when I told you about the view so I'm happy the mist burned off & Wembley revealed itself, great play by yourself and an even better save with the coffee later!  Thanks to Fragger & Homer as well, great company, a very enjoyable day rounded off by a superb Ryder Cup victory & the celebratory curry.

Thanks to R & R as ever for the great organisation & to North Hants for having us, a super club that I look forward to revisiting, preferably with a golf game 

And a big thank you to Mike H & all the GM guys for all that they do for the Forum & the beers on Sunday.

Same time next year anybody?  Come on Rick, sort it outâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I can maybe shed some light on the situation. There may have been a staff member who, in all fairness to him, rocketed a drive on the 18th. With my trolley parked firmly next to the current longest drive position (my ball landed a good 30ft away, I was not a real contender!) I turned to the sound of a bouncing ball, quickly sidestepped to see said ball bounce off my trolley into the rough.

Had my trolley not been there, I'm certain the longest drive winner would be Mr Tappin, but alas, his twitchy trigger finger was indeed his own demise 

No hard feelings, I've rocketed a drive before to see it land next to the group up ahead, it's just one of those things. 2 yards further right though and it would have been a stunner of a shot!








But he will be getting a whiplash claim from my lawyers.
		
Click to expand...

I think Fish also encountered one of Neil's thinned drives on the 3rd hole...


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I think Fish also encountered one of Neil's thinned drives on the 3rd hole...

Click to expand...

Oh yes, I forgot about that one, in fact, I thought it was yours, hence why I tee'd it up in the middle of the fairway :smirk:

Surprised there wasn't a bell on that hole, right down in the dip totally out of sight with my head down firmly focussed on my ball and just about to smash my 3w the 240yds to the green over the lake (and landed just 10ft short to the left of the green  ) and a ball comes rolling through my feet 

You just can't get the staff


----------



## dufferman (Oct 3, 2014)

311 yards is huge. What driver does Neil use? I bet it's an SLDR...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2014)

Prob reach it with a 3 wood


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I can maybe shed some light on the situation. There may have been a staff member who, in all fairness to him, rocketed a drive on the 18th. With my trolley parked firmly next to the current longest drive position (my ball landed a good 30ft away, I was not a real contender!) I turned to the sound of a bouncing ball, quickly sidestepped to see *said ball bounce off my trolley into the rough.*

Had my trolley not been there, I'm certain the longest drive winner would be Mr Tappin, but alas, his twitchy trigger finger was indeed his own demise 

No hard feelings, I've rocketed a drive before to see it land next to the group up ahead, it's just one of those things. 2 yards further right though and it would have been a stunner of a shot!








But he will be getting a whiplash claim from my lawyers.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh. Two shot penalty I believe .


*Slime*.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2014)

Really helpful stuff in here thanks guys. Just a few more details needed. Who won nearest the pin. Who won the team prize (also known as the three men that carried Swinger  ) and any stories from the auction.

Cheers


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2014)

Bill McGarry, a guest or ArnoldArmChewer, won nearest the pin. 
A deft 7 iron, pitched on the front of the green and rolled past the mark made by PNWokingham - who wasn't at all distraught :rofl::rofl:- and finished 5 inches from the hole.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2014)

PM sent Tiger,

I can not remember all the team winners. Swinger and GeneralStore were two of them, and I am pretty sure the other two were forumers.

Fortunately for the BMW PNWokingham didn't win. He would have knackered the car over a weekend the way he drives. Still not heard from him. Was he kidnapped back to Liverpool ? Not like anyone would pay money to get him back, especially Mrs PNWokingham.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2014)

Fragger was in the team ........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Fragger was in the team ........
		
Click to expand...

You say that as if he hasn't mentioned it all


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Fragger was in the team ........
		
Click to expand...

 Three down, one to find.


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2014)

Tiger....there was also a putting competition won by yours truly (2 under..... And won on count back).......Richard forgot to announce it or award the prize......(I think deliberately)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Three down, one to find.
		
Click to expand...

I was in the team prize also, and also won the gross stable ford less handicap prize. 

Made up with that finishing above 87 golfers plus NW Jocko.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone  finishing the write up tonight - hope I do it justice. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Thanks everyone  finishing the write up tonight - hope I do it justice. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries, you do have Oxford comma as winning the main comp though?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2014)

richart said:



			PM sent Tiger,

I can not remember all the team winners. Swinger and GeneralStore were two of them, and I am pretty sure the other two were forumers.

Fortunately for the BMW PNWokingham didn't win. He would have knackered the car over a weekend the way he drives. Still not heard from him. Was he kidnapped back to Liverpool ? Not like anyone would pay money to get him back, especially Mrs PNWokingham.

Click to expand...

If he drives a car anything like a golf ball he'd need a few provisional cars for the ones he'd lose.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			If he drives a car anything like a golf ball he'd need a few provisional cars for the ones he'd lose.
		
Click to expand...

I am not MIA - just busy and knackered!! 
A belated thanks to Rich and Rick and all the other helpers/organisers - a great job as always, and to Mike and the gang for the support over beer, curry and golf (maybe even kebab but things were getting fuzzy around then ). I had a riot with the Scousers Stu and Pete (supporters of the worlds' finest football team ) and the other Northerners (the two Dave's, Glyn and Scott), plus the rest of the gang. Looking forward to catching up with everyone soon where we can discuss my inept golfing and drinking prowess , Richard's new haircut, Rick's rumoured golf-free-day sometime last August (plus new Benross clubs and whatever other ones have come and gone between then and now), Smiffy's new-fangled membership, Man United'd decline, my round the other day with a single golf ball and the other hot topics of the day. A trip to Liverpool beckons next year - that is one I am looking forward to big time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2014)

Its been almost a week and not even a date and venue announced for 2015. Come on Richart and RickG get your finger out :ears: Joking aside yet another wonderful day. Can't wait to do it again next year and thanks to everyone who played and especially those that couldn't but still gave money. Great cause as has been said many times. :cheers:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 5, 2014)

rickg said:



			Tiger....there was also a putting competition won by yours truly (2 under..... And won on count back).......Richard forgot to announce it or award the prize......(I think deliberately) 

Click to expand...

I thought Richard hadn't announced it because it was subject to a stewards' inquiry. There's something highly irregular about the winner being sole arbiter in said countback...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			I am not MIA - just busy and knackered!! 
A belated thanks to Rich and Rick and all the other helpers/organisers - a great job as always, and to Mike and the gang for the support over beer, curry and golf (maybe even kebab but things were getting fuzzy around then ). I had a riot with the Scousers Stu and Pete (supporters of the worlds' finest football team ) and the other Northerners (the two Dave's, Glyn and Scott), plus the rest of the gang. Looking forward to catching up with everyone soon where we can discuss my inept golfing and drinking prowess , Richard's new haircut, Rick's rumoured golf-free-day sometime last August (plus new Benross clubs and whatever other ones have come and gone between then and now), Smiffy's new-fangled membership, Man United'd decline, my round the other day with a single golf ball and the other hot topics of the day. A trip to Liverpool beckons next year - that is one I am looking forward to big time 

Click to expand...

Glad to see your ok, Paul, we were starting to get worried.......


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glad to see your ok, Paul, we were starting to get worried.......

Click to expand...

Not half mate! Great to hear Paul survived


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Its been almost a week and not even a date and venue announced for 2015. Come on Richart and RickG get your finger out
		
Click to expand...

Should move it up north for a year, just so the southerners can get an 'away win'!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 5, 2014)

Been a manic busy week so just got round to posting.

Quite simply the Forum at it's best, great Craic , great to put a few faces to names and to attempt to get inside the mind that is StuartC .   Don't go there it's mad,but sugar coated mad 

Big thanks to Richard (BlueInMunich) for hosting me Imurg and homer at Cuddington, on the Sunday, a real gem of a course.
And thanks to Mrs Blue for allowing us to take over their lounge for the Ryder Cup conclusion

Richard you are a proper gent .

The Monday being my 3rd H4H day was really good, lovely course, hard but fair, great company, thanks to my pp's. Midnight , ( man with a permanent smile)
Jimbob ( man with a permanent beard and Rob2 ( just a total dude) for a really enjoyable round

More thanks to Rick and Rich ( he must be the things he was bidding on) 

You guys are the absolute best, it is a pleasure to be part of it.

Waiting for next year details with baited breath

Everyone who went , or helped or raised money or donated anything, give yourselves a huge pat on the back

Respect guys


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been a manic busy week so just got round to posting.

Quite simply the Forum at it's best, great Craic , great to put a few faces to names and *to attempt to get inside the mind that is StuartC .   Don't go there it's mad,but sugar coated mad *

Big thanks to Richard (BlueInMunich) for hosting me Imurg and homer at Cuddington, on the Sunday, a real gem of a course.
And thanks to Mrs Blue for allowing us to take over their lounge for the Ryder Cup conclusion

Richard you are a proper gent .

The Monday being my 3rd H4H day was really good, lovely course, hard but fair, great company, thanks to my pp's. Midnight , ( man with a permanent smile)
Jimbob ( man with a permanent beard and Rob2 ( just a total dude) for a really enjoyable round

More thanks to Rick and Rich ( he must be the things he was bidding on) 

You guys are the absolute best, it is a pleasure to be part of it.

Waiting for next year details with baited breath

Everyone who went , or helped or raised money or donated anything, give yourselves a huge pat on the back

Respect guys 

Click to expand...

A picture tells a thousand words


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A picture tells a thousand words 

View attachment 12495

Click to expand...

Ok I'll rephrase " loud sugar coated mad". ......better


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2014)

I have no idea what's going on here.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

Imurg said:



View attachment 12496


I have no idea what's going on here.....
		
Click to expand...

That curry was burning my eyes with just the smell !!


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2014)

Those pictures are bringing back the nightmares. Sitting opposite Stu eating a curry.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Those pictures are bringing back the nightmares. Sitting opposite Stu eating a curry.

Click to expand...

Theres a scene in Monty Python's "Meaning of life"..............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Theres a scene in Monty Python's "Meaning of life"..............
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Theres a scene in Monty Python's "Meaning of life"..............
		
Click to expand...

 I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 5, 2014)

richart said:



			Those pictures are bringing back the nightmares. Sitting opposite Stu eating a curry.

Click to expand...

Stu doesn't eat curries.. He inhales them...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 5, 2014)

Any one fancy a " wafer thin mint"


Brilliant night


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A picture tells a thousand words 

View attachment 12495

Click to expand...

Haha I remember talking to  Richart but can't remember what about!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That curry was burning my eyes with just the smell !!
		
Click to expand...

Yer big tart, that was RickG's attempt of shutting me up by trying to get me to eat vindaloo, now a man of calibre can eat vindaloo all day  but that wasn't a very hot vindaloo and was bitterly disappointed tbh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Stu doesn't eat curries.. He inhales them...

Click to expand...

Haha that comes from the 1st one to eat their dinner in our house got 1st dibs on the cakes:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha that comes from the 1st one to eat their dinner in our house got 1st dibs on the cakes:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Remember you telling that story in the pub 

Just after giving Mike earache


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

richart said:



			I couldn't possibly comment.

Click to expand...

What's that supposed to mean?? 

It's a good job I'm not easily offended like some on here isn't it :lol:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Remember you telling that story in the pub 

Just after giving Mike earache 

Click to expand...

Haha I'm surprised I'm not banned indefinitely after last Sunday night!!


----------



## Val (Oct 5, 2014)

All these good words about Stu?

Have you gone soft big lad after a trip south of Runcorn?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

Valentino said:



			All these good words about Stu?

Have you gone soft big lad after a trip south of Runcorn?



Click to expand...


Val you know me lad, What you see is what you get though the same cant be said about another "one of us". He lost his scouse accent as soon as we got to Bearwood Lakes and it seems he's forgotten his Dingle roots.

You'll see at Wallasey next week!


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Val you know me lad, What you see is what you get though the same cant be said about another "one of us". He lost his scouse accent as soon as we got to Bearwood Lakes and it seems he's forgotten his Dingle roots.

You'll see at Wallasey next week!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I know who you are on about, the same scouser who developed a Scottish accent as he passed Gretna :rofl:

Looking forward to Sunday pal, should be a good day.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 6, 2014)

Just back at work/keyboard after a lovely weeks holiday.

Thanks to those I played with: Neil Tappin, Brian (Hobbit), Stu (Kraxx) @ North Hants, Tony (Pokerjoke) and RickG @ Tidworth.

Enjoyed both courses even though my game ranged somewhere between terrible and poor (the 3rd place at Tidworth was a great surprise and the balls a timely replacement for those lost at North Hants).

Thanks to Rick & Richard for organising HFH and Stuart (El Bandito) for Tidworth.

Hope to see more forum members at future events.

James


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Val you know me lad, What you see is what you get though the same cant be said about another "one of us". He lost his scouse accent as soon as we got to Bearwood Lakes and it seems he's forgotten his Dingle roots.

You'll see at Wallasey next week!
		
Click to expand...

I cant help being able to socially interact with princes and paupers (no thats not a type of dolphin, Stu). It comes with the job.

Unlike you, who has to show up in some tarts kitchen, ciggy hanging out of your mouth, your kecks showing an abundant cleavage and write a price to â€œsort her pipeworkâ€, fnur,fnur out on the back of a ciggy packet.:ears:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I cant help being able to socially interact with princes and paupers (no thats not a type of dolphin, Stu). It comes with the job.

Unlike you, who has to show up in some tarts kitchen, ciggy hanging out of your mouth, your kecks showing an abundant cleavage and write a price to â€œsort her pipeworkâ€, fnur,fnur out on the back of a ciggy packet.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Meeeeaaaaaooooooooowwwww


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Meeeeaaaaaooooooooowwwww 

Click to expand...

Or Meeeeeeewwwwww, if you head darn sarf.:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Val you know me lad, What you see is what you get though the same cant be said about another "one of us". He lost his scouse accent as soon as we got to Bearwood Lakes and it seems he's forgotten his Dingle roots.

You'll see at Wallasey next week!
		
Click to expand...


Stu, Do you know anyone who's lost a Filofax??  I found one on the floor outside the Oatsheaf with the initials PH on the cover. Any ideas..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Stu, Do you know anyone who's lost a Filofax??  I found one on the floor outside the Oatsheaf with the initials PH on the cover. Any ideas.. 

Click to expand...

Liverpool Phils?

Philofax, maybe they spell it different down there.....:whoo:


Oo,I've upset the *PLUMBERS* union.:ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo,I've upset the *PLUMBERS* union.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Erm...  Gas Technicians if you don't mind


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Erm...  Gas Technicians if you don't mind 

Click to expand...

Anagram of Tin chin gas aces, yes its a slow day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

Amongst this mirth does anyone know if the photos from the GM snapper are up and available anywhere yet?


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Amongst this mirth does anyone know if the photos from the GM snapper are up and available anywhere yet?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen 'em yet but I managed a couple of cheeky snaps on the back 9. I'll start a thread later and anyone else who has any can add to it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Haven't seen 'em yet but I managed a couple of cheeky snaps on the back 9. I'll start a thread later and anyone else who has any can add to it.
		
Click to expand...

Please do I've got a couple to share, stand by  PNWokingham!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I cant help being able to socially interact with princes and paupers (no thats not a type of dolphin, Stu). It comes with the job.

Unlike you, who has to show up in some tarts kitchen, ciggy hanging out of your mouth, your kecks showing an abundant cleavage and write a price to â€œsort her pipeworkâ€, fnur,fnur out on the back of a ciggy packet.:ears:
		
Click to expand...


That's not me i don't smoke I use Vaseline:rofl:


----------

